# What to do when 13 day old pigeon doesn't poo often



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi I have a baby pigeon about 13 days old now. He is not pooping regularly. He poops at least5 times a day. I have him under a heating pan on medium, since my heating pad is very old and is very cold on low. 

Thanks,
Lucas


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

We poop in proportion and in regard of what we eat.

Let people know this, maybe it helps to get more accurate advice. If he is been hanfeed or by the parents

History and enviroment of the pigeon also will help if he/she or the parents where once sick.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

He is hand feed by me, not the parents. Parents have not been sick.

Thanks,
Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is his poo.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Hi I have a baby pigeon about 13 days old now. He is not pooping regularly. He poops at least5 times a day. I have him under a heating pan on medium, since my heating pad is very old and is very cold on low.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lucas


Not sure having him "under" a heating pad is best. I assume you meant pad, not pan. You should set the pad, then put a towel/blanket over the pad. With the bird on top of the towel. You can regulate the amount of heat by the thickness or folds of the towel if the control isn't accurate.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I do not know if the flashy green of the poops in the picture are a good sign but they look a bit runny, it seems to me that if he does not poop too frecuently is because he does not eat enough.

My pigeons poop non stop, the whole day long. They eat when like to do so.

Depending on the weather in your place I think is just OK keeping him comfortably warm, warmth helps them with the digestion.

Post what are you feeding him and how many times a day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Hi I have a baby pigeon about 13 days old now. He is not pooping regularly. He poops at least5 times a day. I have him under a heating pan on medium, since my heating pad is very old and is very cold on low.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lucas


how many times a day is regular?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If there is yellowness in the poop, or a bright, bright green...then something is up (i.e. infection of something).

Is he eating well, and is his crop emptying OK ? Activity level good ?

As Almond asks, can you clarify the heat situation....?

Also, your pic there resembles a baby much smaller than 13 days old. Are you sure he is 13 days old ?

If so, he/she is very runty.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I took that picture from far away. He is feed at least 3-4 times a day. His crop is emptying good, very perky, squeeks and trys to walk. His poop has a bright green and the part that is supposed to be black is a green too. I was thinking that he wasn't digesting because he was too cold.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ya know, not everyone is on all the time. You posted, then were gone for quite a while. You think others do not have other things to do?

As far as your birds droppings................what goes in, normally comes back out. If you are feeding enough, and his crop is going down, then it must be going through. If enough isn't coming out, then maybe you aren't putting enough in. He should be kept on a heating pad on low. Why are his parents not feeding him?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucas... feeding 3-4 times a day isn't enough for a growing, 13 day old baby. How much are you feeding him each time?
What happened to the picture of the poop?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Lucas - please repost the pictures of the poo, the bird, and any new pictures you think would be helpful. As Jay3 mentioned, people can not be here 24/7. Either they are out doing their own things and are unable to respond, or the ones reading the posts at any given time do not have the experience to give you the right answers(like me). The experienced people may be helping others and are just unable to cover the overload. In case you haven't noticed, with Springtime here, there has been an increase in people asking for assistance. 

It must be hard when you want/need help now, but so do many others. There are many places available to read here if you can't get"live" help. Taking all your information and pictures off the thread will not get you, or the bird, the help you were looking for. Have patience!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jay3 and charis have coverd this and it's a simple solution. but you could of ansewrd your own question "why does my pigeon not poo enough" "because he has nothing to poo", not sure what enough poo is though.. some move their food out fast and poo allot others not so fast.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

He also was questioning the color of the poo, not just how much. If he would repost the pictures, maybe someone would be able to let him know if it was definitely sick, along with maybe being underfed. The poo did not look right, as ETphonehome and Jaye mentioned.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> He also was questioning the color of the poo, not just how much. If he would repost the pictures, maybe someone would be able to let him know if it was definitely sick, along with maybe being underfed. The poo did not look right, as ETphonehome and Jaye mentioned.


he mentioned nothing of the color of the droppings which was questioned because of the picture quality. so not sure, if there is a worry get the droppings tested.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I took that picture from far away. He is feed at least 3-4 times a day. His crop is emptying good, very perky, squeeks and trys to walk. *His poop has a bright green and the part that is supposed to be black is a green too.* I was thinking that he wasn't digesting because he was too cold.





spirit wings said:


> he mentioned nothing of the color of the droppings which was questioned because of the picture quality. so not sure, if there is a worry get the droppings tested.


A bird that is hungry can also have a "brighter" green poop, also, the green colour from the solid part can "bleed" into the white causing it to look green.
I would tend to feed a little more & see if droppings change/firm up.
As others say, what goes in comes out, so if not a lot goes in - not a lot comes out, but this can also lead to other things starting to take hold as the bird gets weak from hunger but then doesnt eat.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> A bird that is hungry can also have a "brighter" green poop, also, the green colour from the solid part can "bleed" into the white causing it to look green.
> I would tend to feed a little more & see if droppings change/firm up.
> As others say, what goes in comes out, so if not a lot goes in - not a lot comes out, but this can also lead to other things starting to take hold as the bird gets weak from hunger but then doesnt eat.


He did not mention the color in his call for help about the amount of poop.. not hard to see why it got missed. it was in a response to someone else who seems like they had it handled.. 

so the symtoms are green droppings and the not right amount everyday (what ever that may be) IMO as I have said already.. GET THE DROPPINGS TESTED, rather than policing who missed what and making sure they know about it again after they already know they missed it..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Lucas, how is the Baby doing today ?

I think increasing the # of meals (remembering again not to feed on an un-emptied crop), keeping him/her warm (usually pad on Low under a layer of towel (1 layer) with the enclosure then covered 3/4 way, in a regularly warm room, is enough), and if available, taking some poop to an avian vet for a float test would all be the things to do.

His size may be small because of this, but I have seen plenty of small handfed babies pick up steam and grow up nice and strong once some corrections are made in their feeding regimen.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, this post got pointlessly out of hand. Rude or not, impatient or not, Lucas, you're just going to have to wait for the right people to help, and the people that help shouldn't be argued with in any way, whether by you, or anyone else, as most of the people here do know what they're talking about.

Now, for everyone else, it's easy to understand that he's worried about the baby pigeon, and the pigeon may not be in tip top health, so you have to be clear with the fact that he's going to want to take care of this ASAP, even if it does brush off as argumentive or impatient. If you help someone, you normally don't do it by chewing them out for what they say, as you have to put yourself in their shoes.

I'm just throwing that out there. Don't think I'm accusing you of anything, please.

Now... Bright green?

I'll tell you this. DEFINITELY feed it more often. A baby pigeon can double it's weight in a single day, so if this one hasn't come close to that, you simply aren't feeding it enough. What's the diet your feeding it? That might be a vital part in the stool color as well, whether from the food, or from the stomach agreeing/disagreeing with what you're feeding it.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I apologize and please don't critcize me as jay3 has already answered and I don't want it being repeated. The bird is poop is very large and is no more very watery but still a tint of green and now has changed brown. We can't feed it more than 3 times a day as his crop takes almost 4 hours to empty. We feed it untill the crop is full. NOt to full but to the point of it being squishy. We have added some very little seed in it so he can be weaned easier. I'm sorry for taking the picture off as I did not mean to. It was an accident.

Lucas


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I apologize and please don't critcize me as jay3 has already answered and I don't want it being repeated. The bird is poop is very large and is no more very watery but still a tint of green and now has changed brown. We can't feed it more than 3 times a day as his crop takes almost 4 hours to empty. We feed it untill the crop is full. NOt to full but to the point of it being squishy. We have added some very little seed in it so he can be weaned easier. I'm sorry for taking the picture off as I did not mean to. It was an accident.
> 
> Lucas


I see. Well, as long as the baby gets better.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Does 4 hours to empty a crop seem typical ? I dunno...I rarely have dealt with babies this small.

I am just wondering if others feel the crop is moving a bit slow ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, I don't think 4 hours is so long. Three or four feedings a day is fine. As long as he is getting enough per feeding. If you like, you could add a little baby applesauce to the food you are giving him for a feeding or two. Helps things move along well, but sounds like things are going okay.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good it just worried me when he went to solid droppings to blah. I'll keep you all updated. His feathers are coming in nicely.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Good it just worried me when he went to solid droppings to blah. I'll keep you all updated. His feathers are coming in nicely.


look at it this way, if you ever have to do this again you will be a pro, and everything will come out alright...get it... "come out alright"...lol.. no really you are doing a good job from what I can tell.. relax and keep doing what you are doing..he is alive and well so far. good luck with him.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay! He pooped a normal black poop today!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Good news, good job!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

He is pooping normally now, thanks for all the help.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Bet you are one happy camper


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

*update*

here is the little guy now, he thinks it'sfeeding time and keep climbing on the computer and squeeking and flapping his wings. Crazy little guy.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hard to make out, but he certainly seems hyper! That's a good sign. I'm very happy to hear that things are back to normal, and I definitely hope they stay that way.


----------

